# [SOLVED] Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm building a computer for the first time and I don't know what these beeps mean... It's actually not really a beep, more of a continuous clicking noise
Motherboard Beep, What does it mean? - YouTube

Also, nothing shows up on the monitor...

Thanks guys!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

I could not see if your Fans are running or not? 

Those are not beep codes where is that sound coming from mobo or power supply?


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Oh yeah, both the Heatsink fan and the video card fan are running.

The sound is comnig from the speaker/beeper/buzzer/whatever it is called









I'm sure it's that because when I take it off and turn it back on the sound doesn't happen. Could the speaker be broken?

(Also, am I supposed to hit the switch on the PSU to turn everything off?)


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Ya because you would actually hear "BEEEEPP" sound instead of whatever that was 

if you have another speaker like that one hook it up to the board 

also 
unplug everything else from the board, except for one RAM stick, CPU, heatsink, and power supply 
remove the video card as well 
see if you get anything


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Dang, I don't have any other beepers, but I'll try what you said to see if anything shows up.

EDIT: Nothing on the monitor...

Also I should mention what I have

*1) CPU AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz*
Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor ADX250OCGMBOX

*2) GIGABYTE DDR3 MotherBoard*
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2 AM3+ NVIDIA GeForce 7025/nForce 630a chipset Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

*3) RAM Team Elite 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin*
Newegg.com - Team Elite 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model TED38192M1333HC9DC

*4) CORSAIR PSU*
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

so with nothing else on board except for one stick of RAM, CPU, heatsink, and power supply you do not get any video? 
Try to use another RAM stick (4gb sticks of RAM are known to have issues) 
Do you have any 2gb or 1GB ddr3 laying around to test with?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

I can be dumb sometimes but I'll just throw this out there. 

The picture you show above is a 'Beeper', a ceramic device. The mobo calls for a 'Speaker' (which has an internal coil), usually mounted on the front panel, to give you system beeps. I'm not sure, but perhaps if you used a speaker rather then a beeper, you'd hear the 'Beeps' instead of 'clicks' or 'ticks', which can be hard to decipher.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



loda117 said:


> so with nothing else on board except for one stick of RAM, CPU, heatsink, and power supply you do not get any video?
> Try to use another RAM stick (4gb sticks of RAM are known to have issues)
> Do you have any 2gb or 1GB ddr3 laying around to test with?


Uhh, I have some old 512mb stick's, I guess I'll try it tomorrow. If nothing is different after trying that... what should I do? I think i'm gonna buy a new speaker.



[email protected] said:


> I can be dumb sometimes but I'll just throw this out there.
> 
> The picture you show above is a 'Beeper', a ceramic device. The mobo calls for a 'Speaker' (which has an internal coil), usually mounted on the front panel, to give you system beeps. I'm not sure, but perhaps if you used a speaker rather then a beeper, you'd hear the 'Beeps' instead of 'clicks' or 'ticks', which can be hard to decipher.


I'm kind of confused. . .It's labeled speaker but is really a beeper? I thought they were the same thing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

like everything else the speaker has been reduced in size and now plugs directly into the 

m/b

i.e. post 3

it will play the beeps when there are any

the noise sounds like a wire touching a fan blade

corsair cx and gs models are not recommended

the min we recommend for a pcie system is 550w 80+ quality if you are adding a video 

card this will determine the actual size of the psu required which may be a lot higher


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



dai said:


> like everything else the speaker has been reduced in size and now plugs directly into the
> 
> m/b
> 
> ...


*rubs hand on temple* Uhh, I'm really confused =X


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

speaker is fine

check a wire is not touching the cpu fan

wrong power supply for the system


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Well, sorry to confuse you MysterySandwich. _If what came with your mobo is what you show in post #3, then that's the correct device_. I should have just asked that question instead of blathering. In my experience, most buzzers use that form factor shown in your picture, whereas speakers are larger...generally. Dai is saying that computer speakers now come in that form. 

If that device shown in post #3 _did not come_ with the mobo, I'd just recommend grabbing an actual small speaker out of another computer case and try it. (All it would do if that's what's called for, is make the sound of the 'beeps' more well defined and easier to hear).

But to ramble on, many of those devices I've seen that I call buzzers are actually piezoelectric transducers. They generally emit a pleasing sound at one frequency, and the circuitry on the mobo is designed to supply that frequency. A speaker though, can emit a whole range of frequencies, and the circuitry is more like an audio amplifier. Buzzer=One frequency; Speaker=Many frequencies.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

No wires were touching the fan and it wouldn't have been that because when I removed the [sound-maker] and tried it, there was no sound.
Also, how do you know I have the wrong PSU, I think you quoted something but I'm now sure where it is from...
Ahh conflicting things you guys are saying.. not sure if the speaker is broken or not.

That device did not come with my mobo, but with my cooler master elite 430 case. I don't have any other of these... do you think Radio Shack might have them (I don't want to wait for shipping...)? And I'd ask for a Motherboard _Speaker_?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

if you had sounds through the speaker before then it is working to some extent

most computer shops should have one

is the hard drive new


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



> Ahh conflicting things you guys are saying.. not sure if the speaker is broken or not.


Sorry it seems that way. We're all just trying to help. Personally, I retired a while ago so many of my answers are based on my slipping memory. But I recognized your problem of the 'speaker' squawking instead of beeping right off, since you posted that picture of the device. I would answer directly that I am 90% sure that your buzzer is fine, it just is not the correct device to connect to the mobo.



> Do you think Radio Shack might have them?


Yes, but they might not have a speaker with the leads and connector attached. A computer shop should have them with leads & connector attached...as Dai says.



> And I'd ask for a Motherboard Speaker?


I'd ask for a 'Computer Case Speaker'.


Then, to try to end the confusion:

Checked Wiki, then both the manual for the mobo & the manual for the case. The mobo pins for 'Spkr' are designed to be connected to a _front panel speaker_ (Gigibytes words), which _traditionally_ is mounted behind the front grill & looks like this one:










The Coolermaster case accessory kit supplies a 'Buzzer' (their word), which you show in post #3, but they label it 'Speaker'. Using the buzzer connected to speaker terminals would do no damage, but it will click or chirp rather then beep at turn on. And because of the design of the circuitry, you may miss an important chirp during POST. 

Modern mobos usually have an on board beeper (aka buzzer) that is an electromechanical device, _like a speaker_...which is why some manufacturers call them speakers. It is actually a hybrid speaker as it contains a coil like a speaker but the resistance (>60 ohm) is higher. (The piezoelectric device I mentioned earlier was used on the first IBM's sold, but hasn't been used for years in computers). 

Your mobo does not have one of those on-board devices. Those mobos _with_ beepers generally use special electronics to PCM (pulse code modulate) signals to it so a buzzer behaves and sounds like a (poor) speaker. That way you can hear both the beeps at turn on from the BIOS & audio from the OS so if your amplified speakers are turned off or you don't have any, you can still hear (poor quality) audio.

Standard _speaker_ circuitry on the other hand, as I mentioned earlier, is more like a traditional home audio amplifier, with an analog output. That sort of circuitry requires a traditional style magnetic speaker to sound pleasant. It's resistance runs around 8 ohms. This is the type of circuitry your mobo has connected to F_Audio.

It is a mobo manufacturers decision whether to provide a buzzer, buzzer connector, speaker connection or any combination. And the case manufacturers decision whether to provide a mounted speaker or loose speaker, or provide a loose buzzer.

So, I think the clicking noises coming from the mobos F_Audio connector would become the traditional 'Beeps' if you switch to an analog type speaker as shown in the above picture.

And we need to find out how many beeps you're getting at turn on, since you have a black screen. One beep is great. Multiple beeps & pauses will tell us what the problem might be. (Yes, I do have too much time on my hands).


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



dai said:


> is the hard drive new


I haven't had my hard drive connected yet, I've been following this NewEgg tutorial series on YouTube. 
Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 2 - The Build - YouTube
I'm at 14:50 :nonono: I'm having so much trouble, thanks for all the help guys:blush:



[email protected] said:


> [. . .]
> 
> And we need to find out how many beeps you're getting at turn on, since you have a black screen. One beep is great. Multiple beeps & pauses will tell us what the problem might be. (Yes, I do have too much time on my hands).


Wow, thanks for all this delicious information :thumb:

I'm not exactly getting a black screen, I mean it is all black except for this small picture that shows the monitor and computer are not connected. And they definitely _are_ connected.

It's more like it just keeps clicking (beeping, I guess) over and over and doesn't stop. So I guess it would just be a _beep, pause, beep, pause, beep_ (over and over). I will go to the store asap and buy a 'Computer Case Speaker'. (*It should look like the picture you posted?*)

*So after I just buy one of those, I'll be able to get help to see what the problem is?* 


*Thanks for all this help* :grin:! And having time on your hands is a good thing, especially when your helping somebody else .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



> I'm not exactly getting a black screen, I mean it is all black except for this small picture that shows the monitor and computer are not connected.


This is provided by the monitor, just tells us you have a black screen (no signal).



> (It should look like the picture you posted?)


Yes.



> So after I just buy one of those, I'll be able to get help to see what the problem is?


Wish I could say yes, but the answer is no. The info about beep patterns only gives us clues, not a definitive answer. You can hold off on that purchase too, since your description of the beep/buzz pattern is clear but requires some research. I'll be back...


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



[email protected] said:


> Wish I could say yes, but the answer is no. The info about beep patterns only gives us clues, not a definitive answer. You can hold off on that purchase too, since your description of the beep/buzz pattern is clear but requires some research. I'll be back...


Haha thanks, so far with my own (hopefully useful) research, I've found this
Beginners Guides: Computer Error Beep Codes - PCSTATS.com

"Repeated Long Beeps -------- *Memory Error*"

So I guess it is the RAM...?
But I'm not sure if that chart really relates to my mobo/other components.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

May not relate...need to know what BIOS you have. But here's a link: BIOS beep codes

Yikes, just looked at that link...kinda old.

Darn, that mobo has no trouble shooting guide...so no beep codes. I'll have to dig deeper tomorrow. Had a couple nice Holiday Drinks. See you tomorrow. Santa.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Uhm, not sure about what BIOS I have (not sure how to find out) I took this (terrible quality) picture 









Hope fully you can see "DualBios" and on the chip next to it, it says "ITE" So that is what BIOS I have?

Lol okay, happy holidays! And thanks so much


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

You have an 'Award' BIOS. The beep code indicates incorrectly installed memory stick(s). Or bad memory.

Award BIOS Beep codes

Remove both sticks and test one at a time.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

This is very embarrassing. . .
I was installing the CPU wrong. . .

It's working now. Sorry to waste your time. . .

(Also, I bought a used Hard Drive that wasn't cleared, is there a way to clear it without connecting it to another PC and using DBaN?)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*



> This is very embarrassing. . .
> I was installing the CPU wrong. . .


Don't know what you mean by this, and help out any lurkers following this thread now or in the future. HOW were you installing the CPU wrong?




> (Also, I bought a used Hard Drive that wasn't cleared, is there a way to clear it without connecting it to another PC and using DBaN?)


There's lot's of fancy software out there to wipe a HDD clean, I just use an old Win98se boot floppy and do an FDisk, then a Format with system.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

I'm not really sure, I guess the last time I re-put it in, I was super careful about everything: Made sure that the latch was unlocked, made sure the pins actually went into the holes, super careful when attaching the fan. Not really sure what I did wrong the previous times...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

OK, I have seen this myself many times. Often wondered if it was corrosion on the CPU socket pins that gets wiped off with repeated insertions and closing of the CPU latch.

Happy you got it sorted out. If you're satisfied with the outcome, please navigate to the top of this page, click 'Tread Tools' and click 'Solved'. Thanks.



> (Also, I bought a used Hard Drive that wasn't cleared, is there a way to clear it without connecting it to another PC and using DBaN?)


Another method is to attach it as the slave (no jumpers need to be set if it's a SATA drive), in My Computer, rgt click that drive, select tools, then 'Format'. That'll wipe it. Not as efficiently as a program that writes all ones and zeros to every block but it's usually sufficient for the home user.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard Beep, what does it mean?*

Alright, thanks again '[email protected]' !


----------

